# 2008 BMW X3 sunroof inners parts broken



## Kamp59 (Oct 29, 2018)

Hello everyone, I have a 2008 BMW X3. I made the mistake of trying to open my sunroof during a very cold night. I believe there was some water in the track and it froze, and when I opened it I heard some grinding and cracking sounds. After that, It was stuck, it wouldn’t move forward backwards up down… Stuck and jammed. I believe some of the plastic parts in and around the track either broke or cracked. Now that summer is here, I’m trying to fix it but there is definitely something broken. I am hoping someone can give me advice on how to remove the sunroof, open it up, so I can see what’s broken and replace whatever parts need to be replaced… unfortunately YouTube or Google doesn’t give enough information on how to remove the sunroof… Please advise


----------



## ayoub (May 12, 2010)

Kamp59 said:


> Hello everyone, I have a 2008 BMW X3. I made the mistake of trying to open my sunroof during a very cold night. I believe there was some water in the track and it froze, and when I opened it I heard some grinding and cracking sounds. After that, It was stuck, it wouldn’t move forward backwards up down… Stuck and jammed. I believe some of the plastic parts in and around the track either broke or cracked. Now that summer is here, I’m trying to fix it but there is definitely something broken. I am hoping someone can give me advice on how to remove the sunroof, open it up, so I can see what’s broken and replace whatever parts need to be replaced… unfortunately YouTube or Google doesn’t give enough information on how to remove the sunroof… Please advise


----------



## ayoub (May 12, 2010)

Kamp59 said:


> Hello everyone, I have a 2008 BMW X3. I made the mistake of trying to open my sunroof during a very cold night. I believe there was some water in the track and it froze, and when I opened it I heard some grinding and cracking sounds. After that, It was stuck, it wouldn’t move forward backwards up down… Stuck and jammed. I believe some of the plastic parts in and around the track either broke or cracked. Now that summer is here, I’m trying to fix it but there is definitely something broken. I am hoping someone can give me advice on how to remove the sunroof, open it up, so I can see what’s broken and replace whatever parts need to be replaced… unfortunately YouTube or Google doesn’t give enough information on how to remove the sunroof… Please advise


----------



## ayoub (May 12, 2010)

Hi 
First did you try to hold sunroof up button for around 30 sec !!! 
Ones u see it moving or a sound let go ..
It will do reprogramming by it self and hopefully u r all good to go 
Best of luck


----------



## Kamp59 (Oct 29, 2018)

Yes I did try. I believe some plastic parts have broken inside the mechanism and it’s jammed… It moves only a little bit and that’s it.


----------



## F10NZ (9 mo ago)

You will have to remove the whole sunroof cassette assembly to see and repair what's broken. I've done this job a few times and it is a very big job. All the interior pillar trims and rooflining has to be removed. If you download ISTA, you will find the repair instructions in there.


----------



## Kamp59 (Oct 29, 2018)

F10NZ said:


> You will have to remove the whole sunroof cassette assembly to see and repair what's broken. I've done this job a few times and it is a very big job. All the interior pillar trims and rooflining has to be removed. If you download ISTA, you will find the repair instructions in there.


Thanks for your reply and input. Can you tell me more about ISTA… what exactly is that? And where do I find it?


----------

